# Singe Estate Versus Blended Beans



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Recently, on the Londinium blog, Reiss posted a tongue in cheek post - 'if you want to get the best out of single estate origin beans you needed a lever', which got me thinking.

1. What are forum members' preferences - do you prefer blended beans or stick with single origin offerings? If you use both - in what proportion.

2. Do you have preferences for single origin or blends for particular coffee making methods - espresso and pour over?

3. Would be helpful, in replies, to state type of machine/method used for SO and blends.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I use SO beans, for the simple fact that no two blended bean recipes can really be the same on a repeated basis. It is a little bit like a blended whisky versus a single malt argument. I am sure blended has its place, but I rarely venture into that arena as when I have in the past, I have been disapointed. I am sure Hasbean for example, use the name jailbreak but the current version is nothing like the original. If that is the case, what are you buying?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

SO only for me too, I just the idea behind SO's I guess. It seems a bit more special than a blend.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

1 - Most of my beans arrive via subscription as SO, I like the diversity...if they came as a well thought out blend (James Gourmet had a great African filter blend last year) it wouldn't bother me.

2 - No.

3 - I think roast level, maybe time passed since roasting may have a bigger impact here? SO beans don't have a common density, or roast level. Buy the same beans roasted by different roasters & differing timeframes since roast and you get a different result?

Comparative to whisky, I think it's worth pointing out some differences:

A single malt is a blend of whiskies from one distillery, the youngest part being the age denominator. It is 'blended' with whiskies of differing ages, to ensure consistency.

A single cask whisky (one batch, isolated, allowed to develop it's own character, without homogenization) is perhaps more akin to single lot/crop, SO bean?

A blend of SOs might relate better to a vatted malt?

Blended whisky usually refers to a blend of malts and grain whiskies, analogous perhaps to arabica & robusta?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I also enjoy my SO origin beans, but that may be because a lot of blends are just not well balanced. Added to that, most blends contain some robusta, and to me, most robusta smells like rat's pee! I have though enjoyed a few blends, like Rave's Signature blend. Maybe it's just a romantic notion that a SO is "as nature intended" - so the body, acid, chocolate, fudge. crema etc etc is the personality of that bean and the roaster and not something engineered to produce the textbook espresso "by numbers".

I also agree with MWJB that it is often difficult to know what you're getting. For example, my favourite is Kalossi Toraja. When I purchased this here in Barcelona from Cafes el Magnifico, it was dark, rich, full bodied with chocolate and a hint of acidity. However, when they stopped stocking it and I bought from Has Bean, I found it very acid with hardly any body. Switching to Coffee Real, I was treated to a nicely balanced espresso once again. However, when I took a chance on the roast and post coffee company, I was shocked to discover the most undrinkable espresso.

I think there is room for everything and everyone in the world of coffee ... apart from those who sell awful coffee!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Generally in filter I use SO, in espresso I use a blend.

I tend to use both, but I think it depends on what i'm after...

For example, I love Rave Jampit SO as an espresso and in the aeropress, but not in milk.

Alternatively I love Rave Signature Blend in milk, but not as espresso or aeropress.

Of course this is all based on personal opinion - I find some blends crap (and equally some SO's)

It is annoying how often blends change though....


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I had some blended bean from Reiss last Xmas, cant remember what it was but it tasted like Christmas cake, It was very tasty.

I roast my own beans so SO for me, but haven't tried any blending yet.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm finding that generally speaking I'm buying mostly SO's at the moment, still got a bag of Raves Berry Berry Fudge resting tho. When trying a new roaster out I usually opt for 2-3 SO's I either like the sound of or have had from other sources and something like a Mocha/Java blend and their equivalent of Rave's Signature as most roasters seem to have something of that nature just to try and get a spectrum of stuff.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I only buy for espresso however I'm not fussed whether I buy SO or blend (if it tastes good then I don't think it matters). The only thing with blends is that they could potentially change from one month to the next (Has Bean are at least transparent when it changes, Jailbreak being on it's 6th version for the year) and this means that I won't buy a large amount of a blend in one go (e.g. I'll buy a 250g pack, and if I like it might buy another 250g the next month but not 1kg in case it's changed). The problem being when the blend finally changes, this can lead to disappointment.

For pour-over I'll use my own roasted SO, and I'm probably 60/40 ratio wise between espresso and pour-over


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I do feel that I need to try a few more SO. I tend to nearly always buy blends.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

95/5 split SO v Blends.

Lets not forget that the majority of SO are technically blends themselves, whether it be different lots, varietals, even producers.

When a roaster can present separated varietal lots from a single farm (even down to exact plot in a field) thats what really excites me....oh and processing methods too


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are easily excited then gary...... Not


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't believe we can generalise and say either single estate or blend simply because no one of them can do it all. For example for milky drinks we need a stronger taste possibly with a percentage of Robusta and for an Americano we need a milder coffee possibly 100% Arabica. That's why I like subscriptions, because it provides the chance to try different techniques with different coffees.

I'm pretty much lucky in that there are lots of coffee drinkers in my family and visiting my house so I can have two or three different coffees open at the same time. But if I was the only coffee drinker I would lean heavily towards a pod or capsule machine because the alternative would be to attempt to preserve the coffee for longer by refrigerating or even freezing. Either that or only drink one type of coffee all the time such as Cappuccino or Americano.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with the Robusta and milk drinks. My wife and her family know instantly when i don't use Raves Italian job in her/their lattes.

i get my ear bent!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anthorn said:


> I don't believe we can generalise and say either single estate or blend simply because no one of them can do it all. For example for milky drinks we need a stronger taste possibly with a percentage of Robusta and for an Americano we need a milder coffee possibly 100% Arabica. That's why I like subscriptions, because it provides the chance to try different techniques with different coffees.
> 
> I'm pretty much lucky in that there are lots of coffee drinkers in my family and visiting my house so I can have two or three different coffees open at the same time. But if I was the only coffee drinker I would lean heavily towards a pod or capsule machine because the alternative would be to attempt to preserve the coffee for longer by refrigerating or even freezing. Either that or only drink one type of coffee all the time such as Cappuccino or Americano.


What and have pretty much stale coffee from the capsules? A single origin bean roasted well can cut through milk a treat, it depends where you get the SO from.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The most memorable beans Ive enjoyed have been SO. I did have one blend that blew me away but, as others have said before, the second bag of the same blend was not as good.

I dont get hung up about buying SO only. I'm still educating my palate and trying beans / blends that sound interesting or different.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Had great single origins and great blends ! Never had a capsule that was drinkable .


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

If I buy ready roasted it is normally SOs. Sometimes I blend these myself.

For my own roasts I set out to produce a blend for espresso. Sometimes pre-roast sometimes post-roast


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> What and have pretty much stale coffee from the capsules? A single origin bean roasted well can cut through milk a treat, it depends where you get the SO from.


I think with regards to freshness, capsules are better than pods because they are vacuum packed so are about equal to ready ground, vacuum packed coffee. But then I don't have very much experience of ESE pods which can be used in most Espresso home machines such as Gaggia Classic and Baby. Of those I have tried, "Nespresso" and "Lavazza a modo mio" are about equal but the AEG Favola a modo mio machine has the edge with better extraction and better crema I think. I'm not too sure about the name given to it though: "Favola" translates as "Fairytale, tall story" and the whole thing "(Lavazza) Favola a modo mio" is "Fairytale (coffee) my way".

Yes, coffee for milk can be done with 100% Arabica. It's just that the results from a blend of Arabica and Robusta is more predictable.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think you need better Arabica


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with Gary arabica beans can be very predictable once you know the brewing parameters, a great arabica roasted well will produce great coffee, some roasts are better for espresso and water based drinks others are better at cutting through milk. Ese are vacuum sealed as well as capsules but the point here is once coffee is ground, it starts to deteriorate rapidly and therefore taste is ALWAYS compromised compared to freshly ground beans. I had a capsule machine for convenience at work at to be honest I can't drink the coffee from it anymore as the quality, regardless of where I get the pods from is not what I want


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Robusta has its uses - Some of the breeding projects for future survival (from climate change / leaf rust) are exciting.

Has Bean in the space of 3 weeks have had Catimor and F1 varietals as IMMs. These are Arabica & Robusta hybrids... but selective crossing means the Arabica favourable cup profile is (arguably) maintained.

Ive never had a blend, containing Robusta, that I liked. Robusta by itself is plain nasty!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Robusta has its uses - Some of the breeding projects for future survival (from climate change / leaf rust) are exciting.
> 
> Has Bean in the space of 3 weeks have had Catimor and F1 varietals as IMMs. These are Arabica & Robusta hybrids... but selective crossing means the Arabica favourable cup profile is (arguably) maintained.
> 
> Ive never had a blend, containing Robusta, that I liked. Robusta by itself is plain nasty!


I TOTALLY agree with this. Not a robusta person. I know many will argue there is robusta and ROBUSTA but for me, that smell it gives off is just ... feel sick just thinking about it. Also, with the quantity of coffee I drink in a day, my caffeine intake would be enormous if I drank blends with robusta. Have liked a few 100% Arabica blends but I enjoy the SO beans - even enjoy making espresso with those that are supposedly not good for espresso. I have heard of some naturally occuring robustas with similar qualities to Arabicas but never seen nor tried them. Each to his own though - some people like the perceived strength they get from say, 20% robusta.


----------

